# Help needed female puppy in season humping everything!



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Stevie started her first season 14 days ago, and is still bleeding.All was going okay we have been lead walking her away from all other dogs, she has been a bit down in the dumps but still eating and drinking.
However last night she started humping my son's arm, and this has to progressed to humping her toy polar bear, and any arms or legs she can get to.

What do I do?I've bought more toys today and tried playing with her, but she just leaves them and goes back to my leg or arm.I've just been on the phone trying to sort out a problem with my mobile and I ended up standing on the chair as she just won't leave me alone.
I don't know how to deal with this , would obviousally like to discourage this. Distraction isn't working. Any other suggestions on how to deal with this would be gratefully received .
Also if she's like this would you also think it's best to keep her in and not walk her? We are really careful where we go, and I just feel if I keep her in she's going to get more frustrated.

We are intending to get her spayed, but the vet recommended letting her have a season first. Would I make the same decision again, not so sure.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I can feel your frustration with this. My Honey is very clingy when in season but no humping .. I am sure this will all stop and settle down after her season... as for walking I dont walk my girls in season as there are quite a few entire males in the neighbourhood, I do exercise them well in the garden and house .. not sure about Picnic yet, but Honey is just quiet and clingy, so happy to just have lots of love and cuddles during this time.

Love to Stevie .. xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi. It can be very frustrating. Daisy's bleeding lasted three weeks but it took another two weeks before I could take her anwhere near her unneutered Cockapoo friend without him going slightly beserk! She didn't hump but from what I have read it is very common for a bitch in season to do this especially in her second week. Try distraction methods, run away calling her and reward, or offer a fun toy to play with. Don't worry though I think this is something that will pass once her hormones have settled down again.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh I can feel your frustration with this. My Honey is very clingy when in season but no humping .. I am sure this will all stop and settle down after her season... as for walking I dont walk my girls in season as there are quite a few entire males in the neighbourhood, I do exercise them well in the garden and house .. not sure about Picnic yet, but Honey is just quiet and clingy, so happy to just have lots of love and cuddles during this time.
> 
> Love to Stevie .. xxx


Thanks JoJo, we did meet a male dog while on our walk tonight. Luckily I realised when I heard the Pointer grunting coming up behind me. Picked Stevie up, explained to the runner who had the dog and was all okay. It has put me off taking her out for a while though but she gets so grumpy if she's in the house all day, even if she has the run of the garden. She does enjoy her new stagg bar though.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi. It can be very frustrating. Daisy's bleeding lasted three weeks but it took another two weeks before I could take her anwhere near her unneutered Cockapoo friend without him going slightly beserk! She didn't hump but from what I have read it is very common for a bitch in season to do this especially in her second week. Try distraction methods, run away calling her and reward, or offer a fun toy to play with. Don't worry though I think this is something that will pass once her hormones have settled down again.


 Sarah thanks for your reassurance, I'll keep trying the distraction , but she is quite persistent though. If she won't be distracted I have have just been saying a firm no. 
I must admit the thought of another 3 weeks of restricted walks doesn't appeal to me, and I know Stevie gets really grumpy if she doesn't go out
Would just like to say how helpful the info on the Cockapoo owners club has been.
Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Sarah, that's really good to know.  x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Rustler how old is Stevie?


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Tess,

Stevie was 7 months old on the 10th of April. I must admit I was surprised that it happened so early.

Sarah


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah poor Stevie. her urges will lessen after a few days 14 days will be bang on her 'correct' day/s for mating, hence the increased sexiness.  Poor girl and poor you, did have a chuckle after your description of hiding on a chair from your fruity poo!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have Bonnie booked in for her spay at 6 months, I hope I will be in time before her first season.


----------

